# My Hero Zero (Follow-Up to Foot-Holds in Snow)



## NattyB1 (Jan 21, 2012)

I'll try to make this brief, just to give an update on Caleb and my week of trapping/snaring and predator calling in Bradford County, Pa. Had a great week with my son, learned a lot. Really worried about my trapping and calling effectiveness...great problems to have...

My main concern was bedding foot-holds in snow and many of the methods mentioned worked. Dry-dirt, anti-freeze, wax paper..it was all good. Traps functioned fine and stayed operable in 3-30 degree weather. What was hard, was pounding 18" re-bar into frozen shale. John Henry would have been proud. First day got out 4 foot holds and 12 snares. Second day added 4 more leg-holds. Tended line and called rest of the week. ZERO, my hero. Caught nothing.

We were trapping and calling over a 2 square mile area and were able to set, call or scout most of it. First two days, ground had about 40 percent snow cover and revealed tracks from the past 3 weeks. We saw definite, red fox, coyote, bobcat and likely grey fox tracking. However, none of the tracking was ever hammered in one area. Critters were there, but I suspected infrequent. After 3 days of ground snow cover (It snowed the second night), we only cut tracks of 2 reds that went through our area.

3 of the 12 snares were specifically set for reds, the rest were set for coyote. I did miss a red the first night on a hip catch from which he wiggled out. Made my loop too big.

My buddy found a dead 7 pntr nearby one of our stands 3 weeks prior to our arrival. We moved it into a CRP type field and set coyote snares. Deer was never eaten in those 3, now 4 weeks.

* We consider it gospel, that critters always have a difficult winter...starving for food. Last week in Bradford County told me different. I saw rabbits, squirrels, birds, turkey, grouse, deer (alive and dead), even a few field mice as I was setting snares. However frequent the predators come through, there was plenty to eat. You can't call or trap what doesn't move through or live in the area. *

Anyway, had a great time. Worked hard, hunted hard. Would do it again, but maybe be more mobile after the snow to call fresh sign*. *


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

It takes time for critters to make their rounds. Fun is what it's all about...


----------



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

Are you new to trapping?


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

sorry to hear no catches, always great to read about the chase. I was suprised to hear when the Mink boxes were a no go, you still had a good year trapping with your Son......congrats on that Natty!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Great follow up, thanks for sharing the results, thats part of trapping > learning everytime you go out.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

I always appreciate your informative reports, even though I've never trapped anything but mice, squirrels, and moles. Wondering where you are relative to Bedford. I have a friend there who writes for the Bedford Gazette and am wondering if you know of his work: Harry Guyer - a great outdoorsman.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Thanks for the write up NattyB1, days in the outdoors with a son are priceless..........


----------



## NattyB1 (Jan 21, 2012)

Yes, the tromping in the snow was priceless. Caleb hunted like a trooper. Frankly, when your running an hour bobcat set, most men would want to bail in 15 degree weather. Caleb was in for the long haul.

Coyotejon, New to trapping? No. Expert, versatile, whack 'em n stack em effective...also a No. I've trapped in SE, Pa on and off since I was 12. I also trapped a few years in IA (95-2000). SE, Pa has very mild temps and normally once freeze came, I was done trapping. I'm not experienced trapping in snow. The advice on this forum was very helpful and gave me more confidence. I am also new to using snares for fox/coyote.

As far as early season fox and raccoon trapping, still no expert, but don't seem to have a problem findings those critters in my traps.

Glen, Pennsylvania has been described as Philly and Pittsburg and Alabama in between. Bedford is on the other side of Alabama from me. Anyone from Alabama should take that characterization as a compliment. PA has some pretty country. Did attend a work school out in Bedford back in 2003.

Did take some cool pics on the last day, but I had trouble posting them. My pics say 5. something MB and the site says "no greater than 5MB". Got me stumped for now, but I have been able to post some pics in the past.

Thanks for all the interest and advice.


----------



## NattyB (Jan 5, 2012)

Talked to my buddy in Bradford County today. He told me he checked the baits 2 days ago. The baits looked like a bomb went off with all the coyote tracks. He figured it was two weeks for them to find them, but now they're hitting it hard. Told him next year, we'll get a bait established before snares, calls and traps come. Method was sound, timing was OFF.


----------

